# Travelodge Summer Sale - €19 rooms



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2012)

STARTS 6AM ON 9TH FEB (TOMORROW)

Stays between 1st April and 31st August
£10 UK, €10 Spain, €19 Ireland

Excludes London from 27th July - 12th August

_[broken link removed] _


----------

